# Grocery delivery in Amsterdam?



## gretah

Hi, All

I would like to live without a car in central Amsterdam. My knees won't let me ride a bicycle.

The biggest chore will be getting groceries. Do some of the better stores deliver for a fee?

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

The European method of buying groceries and such is to do daily shopping in small quantities - either from the street markets or from the small shops. The large grocery stores and supermarkets are generally located out in the suburbs, which would make them difficult to get to without a car.

A small, neighborhood grocer or other merchant may well deliver to nearby customers for a small fee. You'd just have to cultivate a relationship with the shop owner.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ExBat

You're going to have convenience stores/supermarkets all around you, even in villages and suburbs of Amsterdam. If you still want to order online:
https://www.cooponline.nl/
SPAR winkels met bestelsite - Spar.nl
Boodschappenservice

The above are three popular supermarkets... there are more.


----------



## gretah

Thanks for the information! I'm checking out all the websites.


----------

